# A sad sale



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

It's with mixed feelings that I am now seriously pondering the sale of our beautiful RV.

I'd like to free up some cash to plow into up coming business ventures. So will prob be going back to a cheap european import.

So before I start to advertise it, how much is it worth? Those who have seen it can maybe give me some indication via pm? Those who havent, there are a few pictures here... www.tinyurl.com/2kerx9

Maybe helps if I tell you a little about it too...

97P reg
5.9 cummins diesel pusher with 54k on clock
Serviced, mot'd and taxed
New front brakes
Intellegent charger
6 berth
2x tv's with freeview
inverter
solar panel
thru lockers
air horns!
8.8 ton - needs class2 (cat C - LGV) licence
other usual rv accessories, oven, microwave, fridge freezer, twin aircon, cab aircon, large on board tanks, 4x leisure batteries etc
JVC dvd player headunit
electric and gas heating
electric and gas water heater


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Snelly,
Sorry to hear of your decision,However has your accountant not advised you that a new motorhome can br written off against tax? Cars can't,they work on the basis that it can be used as a mobile site office etc. It may be worth investigating.
Or buy a canoe!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Shane. But yer gots to do what yer gots ter do, and hopefully your business ventures will pay back on the investment  

Gerald


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> Snelly,
> Sorry to hear of your decision,However has your accountant not advised you that a new motorhome can br written off against tax? Cars can't,they work on the basis that it can be used as a mobile site office etc. It may be worth investigating.
> Or buy a canoe!!!


I like it!!

No chance against writing a MH off against tax unless you hire it out and then you will still get charged for an element of personal use as the Revenue will argue 'its AVAILABLE for personal use'

Been there and done it, (I actually won because I could prove I never used that particular company asset. (not a MH), for personal use at any time.)

On a side note, complete and utter waste of taxpayers money, my time and my accountants. Took four years to sort and I won because I said, OK I have 65 MH's all available for my use, you going to tax me on those as well?

They had no answer!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Snelly said:


> It's with mixed feelings that I am now seriously pondering the sale of our beautiful RV.
> 
> I'd like to free up some cash to plow into up coming business ventures. So will prob be going back to a cheap european import.
> 
> ...


Wot no basement sauna and gymnasium? :roll:

Sorry to hear you pride and joy might have to go Shane.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV sale*

Hi

If you can ask her nicely to do at least 25 mpg, I would be interested.

Russell

Shame she is moving on though.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: RV sale*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you can ask her nicely to do at least 25 mpg, I would be interested.
> 
> ...


She'll do 15 on a run or 10 in the scottish highlands... thats pretty good for an RV of her size!


----------

